# New Twist On Remote Fresh Tank Drain



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I parked the Outback in the driveway today - finally! Looks like the weather is starting to turn towards spring. Before de-winterizing I had to close the fresh water tank drain valve before filling the tank. What a PITA!

I decided that I had crawled under there to do this chore for the last time. I went to the hardware store and bought a 10' length of 3/4" CPVC pipe and a 3/4" "ell." (Cost about $6.50.) The lever on the tank valve faces the curb side, so I cut a 6' length of pipe, glued on the ell, and then glued another 8" length to the ell for a handle.

Then I cut a notch in the end opposite (and parallel to) the handle, and voila - I had a "remote" shutoff handle. It works the same way as a plumbers street key (the device the plumber uses to shut off water to your house from the curb-stop in your yard). It worked like a champ.

I still have to kneel down and look underneath to place the slot on the handle, but no more crawling under the Outback. And it's a lot easier and cheaper than all the fittings and lines from the RV dealer.

Hope this makes someone else's life easier, too!

Mike

*PHOTO UPDATE:*

I've updated the post with photos. This is an easy mod (sort of) and it won't require all that expensive tubing and fittings to run a remote shutoff valve and drain line out to the side of the trailer.









6-1/2 feet long with 8" long handle - but measure yours and make sure this length is OK for you.









Slotted (business) end. I cut the slot parallel to the handle direction for ease of orientation.









Key is hooked up to valve - only 180 degree rotation from open to closed.

Hope this helps!

Mike


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Great idea! I just got to de-winterizing today too and since this is our first TT and purchased during the winter, I had never done it before. I agree in that having to crawl halfway under was a PITA. Thanks for adding another mod to my list.









Paul


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Great idea. But first I have to get the right fitting and crawlunder there to put a valve on. Mine only has cap on the drain.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job Mike








You'll have to post some pics of it also

Don


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Pretty slick.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I need some visuals please....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome














Great idea - One that I will be copying.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Like the idea, but I have one question.

Why make it 6.5' when you could have just done 1.5' from the other side? Seem like lining up the "key" from only 1.5' away would be a lot easier then from 6.5' away.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great idea Mike!









But I'm with ED_RN... Just a cap on mine.








I have been meaning to add a valve instead of the cap, and this would be a nice addition to that mod.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Like the idea, but I have one question.
> 
> Why make it 6.5' when you could have just done 1.5' from the other side? Seem like lining up the "key" from only 1.5' away would be a lot easier then from 6.5' away.


I thought of that and I'm with you - it would have been easier to use from the street side. But Gilligan oriented the valve so that the handle faces the curb side. I crawled under and looked at turning it 180 degrees, but the factory used a pipe thread sealant at the threaded connection, and then they used that black, expanding foam sealer around the underbelly cutout (which I'd have to break if I rotated the valve).

I just didn't want to take the chance that rotating the fitting in the bottom of the tank might start a bigger problem - a leak.

If anyone has rotated this thing sucessfully by screwing it in further, without a leaking problem, then I think I'll mod my mod and make the key shorter, as you suggest.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> Like the idea, but I have one question.
> 
> Why make it 6.5' when you could have just done 1.5' from the other side? Seem like lining up the "key" from only 1.5' away would be a lot easier then from 6.5' away.


I thought of that and I'm with you - it would have been easier to use from the street side. But Gilligan oriented the valve so that the handle faces the curb side. I crawled under and looked at turning it 180 degrees, but the factory used a pipe thread sealant at the threaded connection, and then they used that black, expanding foam sealer around the underbelly cutout (which I'd have to break if I rotated the valve).

I just didn't want to take the chance that rotating the fitting in the bottom of the tank might start a bigger problem - a leak.

If anyone has rotated this thing sucessfully by screwing it in further, without a leaking problem, then I think I'll mod my mod and make the key shorter, as you suggest.

Mike
[/quote]

No reason to rotate it....just have your "key" fit over the entire value and turn in opposite direction.


----------

